# average age on the costa



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

The costa seems to be mainly full of retirees. I guess this is unless you head down Malaga and west and then you're into England territory 
Where do all the younger 20-30 somethings go? I guess there's not that many that live on the costa so it's proving to be a bit difficult to socialise!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Plenty of Spanish 20-30somethings in Marbella, maybe you are going out too early? The retirees generally seem to live on the golf course urbanisations and the urbanisations away from the main towns so a trip to the heart of any of the proper towns such as Fuengirola, San Pedro, Estepona and Marbella will be full of the younger crowd


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Its the same here, there are people of all agges. In the "touristy" owns you get the biggest mix and the majority of the younger population whilst as you head out of town you get families on the urbanizations, older people near the golf ones and the more into the "campo" you go, the older the expats seem to be..and the fewer expats their seem to be!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

qwertyjjj said:


> The costa seems to be mainly full of retirees. I guess this is unless you head down Malaga and west and then you're into England territory
> Where do all the younger 20-30 somethings go? I guess there's not that many that live on the costa so it's proving to be a bit difficult to socialise!


Are you talking about the Costa del Sol? Spain has dozens of costas!

There are plenty of younger people on the Costa de la Luz, southern end between Cadiz and Tarifa, because of all the water sports. They come from all over Northern Europe for year-round surfing and kitesurf.

Then there are old dears like me who sit in a deckchair and watch them ... but we are all in bed by 11 when they are just coming out to party.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you talking about the Costa del Sol? Spain has dozens of costas!
> 
> There are plenty of younger people on the Costa de la Luz, southern end between Cadiz and Tarifa, because of all the water sports. They come from all over Northern Europe for year-round surfing and kitesurf.
> 
> Then there are old dears like me who sit in a deckchair and watch them ... but we are all in bed by 11 when they are just coming out to party.


Costa Tropical like Almunecar area.
Perhaps we chose the wrong area to live in for just a few months of winter


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

qwertyjjj said:


> Costa Tropical like Almunecar area.
> Perhaps we chose the wrong area to live in for just a few months of winter


I think maybe you ended up on the Costa Geriatrica ?!?


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I think maybe you ended up on the Costa Geriatrica ?!?


It's easy to get to the mountains though to ski.
It is a little bit dull in winter though and as it's taking time to learn Spanish it's not like it's easy to mix with the locals.

So, if we stay in Spain is it best to move west of Malaga for nightlife and social life?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would say that any big costa town will have its fair share of all ages - just like in the UK. It about knowing where to find them and when - At night time and weekends I'd have thought

Jo xxx


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> I would say that any big costa town will have its fair share of all ages - just like in the UK. It about knowing where to find them and when - At night time and weekends I'd have thought
> 
> Jo xxx


Dunno, it seems pretty dead in ALmunecar, La Herradura, etc.
What about Salobrena or Nerja?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

qwertyjjj said:


> Dunno, it seems pretty dead in ALmunecar, La Herradura, etc.
> What about Salobrena or Nerja?


This
Almunecar Nightlife
seems to confirm what you're saying.
Perhaps you need to change areas?

I, on the other hand, would do anything not to go out this evening, but have promised to go with my daughter to get a funny part of her ear pierced. It's snowing and raining and cold and miserable.
Any offers to go with her?????????????


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

qwertyjjj said:


> Dunno, it seems pretty dead in ALmunecar, La Herradura, etc.
> What about Salobrena or Nerja?


Nerja is full of 'oldies' too.... 

It's true that there are a lot of retirees. They are one of the few categories of people that can still afford to live over here. Lots of the younger working expats have had to return to the UK etc. 

I'd also say it takes time to develop a social network. We've been here 18 months now, and we are slowly growing a network of friends and activities. We also have the benefit of having children which means you meet other parents of similar age... 

Plus, the two winters we have experienced here so far have been so damned wet, that it sort of quietens down the social side somewhat.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are alas 'mature' (i.e. old)
But so what? We do not mix exclusively with people of our age. We didn't when we were younger and don't now.
We have here as always a wide circle of friends of all ages, nationalities, sexual orientation etc.
We try to stay away from religious fundamentalists and swivel-eyed neo-cons of any and all ages, though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are there that many "young" British expats living in Spain though? Plenty in the big cities, sure, but why would they come to the Costas, except for a holiday?


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Are there that many "young" British expats living in Spain though? Plenty in the big cities, sure, but why would they come to the Costas, except for a holiday?


if you work from home like us, it's easy so you go to the costa waiting for summer time 
However, in winter, all the life seems to be in the winter town of Granada !
...or perhaps Malaga. It seems to do anything you have to drive somewhere and obviously wouldn;t drink and drive so it involves staying over in Malaga/Granada for a weekend. Yes, you could live there but then you wouldn;t have the beach life in the summer. Pros and cons...


----------

